# اسئلة مهمة من فضلكم



## young coder (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا طالب سنوي و جبت 90% 

فمجموعي كده ممكن ميجبش هندسة حكومة :18:

فكنت بسأل عن 
" معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران "

هل ليه مستقبل و كده ؟ 
ايه احسن الاقسام فيه و ممكن اشتغل ايه ؟
هل مصاريفه كتير ؟ و كم ؟ و هل في مصاريف اضافية غير مصاريف السنة ؟ 
هل في متطلبات او شروط للقبول غير المجموع ؟

شكراً لكم
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك أخي ....




 قبل أن نتناقش معا ...



 حدد لنا رغبتك الدراسية 

 هل هى هندسية ام لا ؟؟

 واذا كانت هندسية هل تميل لاحد فروع الهندسة لنعزز لك ميولك ؟؟

 واذا كنت تسال عن الطيران ؟؟ هل بسبب مجموعك ام ميول عندك ؟ 



 اما الأسئلة عن المعهد فأكد لنا أى معهد تقصد .. ؟؟ 

 (هل انت مصري مثلا فتقصد معهد امبابة ؟؟ )



شكرا جزيلا 

لك تحياتي ​


----------



## young coder (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

نعم اخي الكريم رغبتي في الدراسة هي الهندسة 
و انا كان مجموعي في تانية 85 بس شديت حبة في تالتة على امل اني الحق اي هندسة 
لان اي كلية غير هندسة هيكون حكم اعدام بالنسبة لي 

و بالنسبة للطيران فلا اعرف شيئ عنها سوى ما اراه بالافلام الاجنبية و لدي حب للطائرات و لكن لم ادرس عنها شيئ من قبل 

نعم اخي الكريم انا مصري و اقصد معهد امبابة ( هل هناك هندسة طيران اخرى بمصر افضل منه ؟ )

و انا كنت عاوز اخش هندسة و احاول اخش قسم الطيران بتاع جامعة القاهرة بس الظاهر مفيش نصيب  

شكراً لك على المساعدة 
و بأنتظار رد حضرتك ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك أخي ...

وسأحاول مساعدتك إن شاء الله بما عرفته من معلومات عنك من ردك 

وإن شاء الله ستكون مهندسا فلا تقلق ..

فمن خلال ردك .. 

- انت ترغب فى دراسة اى فرع هندسي لانك تحس بعقليتك علمية وبالأخص هندسية ولا تقبل بدراسة نظرية 

تقليدية  فهذا شئ محترم جدا 

- فى تفكيرك ثمة فكرة عن الاتجاة نحو مجال الطيران ولكن متردد وخصوصا انك لا تعلم شيئا عنه كما قلت 

سوى حب مشاهدات 


- الهندسة الحكومية ضاعت فرصتها تقريبا ( وطبعا نحييك على مجهودك فى ثالثة )

وبالتالى انت هتتجة للدراسة الخاصة .

- انت مصري ( يعني أخويا الصغير )
 

هذة كل المعلومات التى اخذتها من ردك .. ولك الاضافة او التعديل 

وسأرد عليك :

متفقين انك مستقر على الجانب الهندسي وهذا انت مقتنع به 

فى اختيار مجال الدراسة الهندسية ( القسم ) هناك اكثر من بعد وهذة الابعاد تؤخذ بالأولوية بالترتيب 

اولا \ رغبتك : والتى تفوق باقى الابعاد التالية . وهذا لان حبك للمجال ومجرد الارتياح النفسي حافز غير عادي لاتمام دراستك ومن ثم للتقدم فية 

طيب .. انت رغبتك لازم تكون مبنية على بعد فني مش مناظر بس يعني مطلوب منك تقرا شوية ولو قشور عن اسلوب دراسة علوم الطيران ( او اى قسم تاني ) وطبيعة موادها وتحدد نقاط ضعفك فيها 
وبكده تعزز رغبتك ونقدر نقول عليها رغبة حقيقية فنلغي كل الابعاد القادمة 

ثانيا \ فرص العمل : وهذا بعد ثاني تبحث فية اذا اختل تحديدك لرغبتك بدقة 

والبعد ده مهم بالطبع جدا لان انت محتاجه فى امرين اولا عائد مادي لحياتك ثانيا تحقيق رغبتك العملية فى تطبيق ما درسته ومن ثم تحقيق مكانة اجتماعية مطلوبة 

وفرص العمل دى موضوع طويل يحتاج لوقت لتوضيحة لكل قسم من الهندسة لحدة 

والمطلوب منك هنا هو السؤال لاهل الخبرة من المهندسين اقارب ومعارف 
وبامكانى ان اطلعك على ما اعرف اذا اردت 

ثالثا \ المكان الذى ستدرس فية وكفاءتة نظريا وعمليا & وبعده عنك

وخاصة ان الشق العملى فى اقسام الهندسة فى مصر مهمل بعضا ما فى كليات كثيرة وليس كلها 

والمطلوب منك هنا هو الاطلاع على اماكن تدريس القسم المرغوب فية 
واذا قصدنا مجال الطيران

تبدأ ذلك بالمشاركة المتميزة للاخ وليد سمير وفيها توضيح لجميع اماكن تدريس الطيران بهذا الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21085.html

رابعا \ البعد المادي 

وهذا البعد لانك مضطر لدراسة الهندسة من حسابك الشخصي وهذا البعد سيكون ملازمك اثناء اختيارك الابعاد السابقة بعد رغبتك حيث ستقارن

بين فرص العمل للاقسام المختلفة والتكلفة 

وبين اماكن الدراسة لنفس القسم والتكلفة لكل منها كمصروفات وتكلفة انتقال 

وهذا البعد هيستعمل للمقارنة كما ذكرت مع الابعاد الاخرى محكوما بميزانيتك المتاحة . 


أتمنى أن أكون قد وضعت لك خريطة تفكير تستطيع من خلالها ترتيب افكارك لتحديد اتجاه حياتك الدراسية 

ولكن يجب الا تتكاسل عما طلبته منك اعتمادا منك على راي ومساعده غيرك فقم بدورك البسيط هذا 

وبعد ترتيب افكارك ستجد نواقص فلا مانع من مزيد من الاستفسارات ولكن يفضل بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة 

او ايميل المراسلة الخاص بي فى الملف الخاص 





بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك 
​
شكرا جزيلا 

لك تحياتي 


​


----------



## young coder (17 يوليو 2009)

طيب انا قريت و شوية مواضيع في القسم هنا 

و بصراحة حبيت المجال جداً (على حسب ما قريت) و عاوز اعرف زيادة عن الموضوع و لو حصل كذا يحصل ايه و كده 

و انا دلوقتي عاوز هندسة طيران مش طيران فياريت الاقي موضوع بيتكلم عن الاقسام و كده 

و انا سمعت ان المعهد بقى في 6 اكتوبر .... طيب هي المسافة بينه و بين مدينة السلام (او موقف العاشر) تاخد قد ايه مواصلات 

و لو تاخد كتير هل في سكن خاص بالمعهد و هل اقدر اقعد فيه ولا مينفعش لاني في القاهرة الكبرى ؟

و شكراً ليك و معلش تعبتك معايا 
و ياريت تقولي كل المعلومات اللي عندك

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

ما حزيد اكتر من اللي قالوه زملائي 
جزاهم الله خير 
اهم شي قناعاتك وانت ميولك لاي هندسة او لاي فرع بغض النظر عن الصعوبة او التكاليف
لانه اي تخصص بده دراسة واذا دخلت التخصص اللي بترغبه اكيد حتبدع فيه
زادك الله من درجات العلم


----------



## young coder (24 يوليو 2009)

اجوكم ساعدوني

و المعهد لسه في امبابه ولا اتنقل ل6 اكتوبر ؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يوليو 2009)

لم اعرف ان المعهد تم نقله الى 6 اكتوبر بس ياريت تروح هناك وتسال عشان تقابل زملائك وتعرف منهم معلومات اكيده عن المعهد


----------



## may0 (26 يوليو 2010)

يعنى المعهد فين دلوقتى ؟


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

يا صحبى المعهد لسه فى امبابه وى انا طالب هناك


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

اما بالنسبه للمستقبل فهو مبهم الان ممكن تسأل على كورس البيزك لو حينفع تخده مجانى توكل على الله وى تعالى
اما بالنسبه للاقسام فا قسم هندسه الطيران لازم تجيب فى اعدادى تقدير امتياز


----------

